# Will airport security let you wear a baby as you go thru security?



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

Just curious... we're flying tomorrow and I plan on wearing DS in a Beco Butterfly on my back. It would be great if I could wear him straight through security... it would be a pain to have to take him off.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope. I had to take my little guy's booties off as well.


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw, bummer! Thanks.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

nope, I have taken many flights with many different carriers and never have I been able to go thru security while wearing them. I always had to remove them, place carrier in bin to do xray, hand them to other adult, walk thru, have child handed back to me and then proceed to get them back into carrier


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

It's different for every airport. I made sure to use a wrap instead of my ring sling when I flew with ds ('cause my rings were metal). 3 times I went through security without a problem, 2 times I had to take him out.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

used to fly a lot with dd as a baby/toddler and never was able to wear her thru, even in a wrap. But I never had to hand her to another adult...she was always in my arms.


----------



## c'est moi (Sep 8, 2009)

i always assumed they'd make me, but i once flew and noticed a family in front of me not de-babywear. they just patted the outside of my beco and the space inbetween my back and baby and off we went. some places make me take her shoes off and some don't.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

No they made us de-baby wear but I think I had him in a maya with metal rings


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I wore DD in the mei tai through security in Indianapolis, Richmond VA, and in one of the D.C. airports.

But the mei tai had no metal parts.


----------



## artzy_fartzy68 (Dec 29, 2005)

Neither I nor my husband have ever had to take our boys out of the ergos to pass thru, we just had to remove their shoes (once...after that, they travelled in socks only). When my youngest was a few weeks and in a stretchy wrap, i started to undo it, but they stopped me and told me to leave it.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I wore DD in the mei tai through security in Indianapolis, Richmond VA, and in one of the D.C. airports.

But the mei tai had no metal parts.

I just flew out of Indy and noticed they were a bit more laid back on security than a larger airport. I wore a dress and just had to take of my flip flops, but when I left to come home out of Portland I was patted down (wearing the same dress). I would guess most airports would make you take the baby out of the carrier.


----------



## dislocator3972 (Dec 27, 2008)

It completely depends on the guard waving you through. Some want you to put the carrier through the xray, some don't. Whether DD is in the pocket, Ergo, or Moby has never been as relevant (IME) as the preference of the guard.

Give it a try, but be ready to de-wrap.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have always had to take my little one out of the carrier but I have never had to take the carrier off. I always use a simple pouch carrier so it is just like another piece of clothing (no straps/buckles).


----------



## Mrs.Music (Jun 15, 2010)

I wore my son through airport security in the Ergo. They just waved us over with the wand.


----------



## princesstutu (Jul 17, 2007)

I recently went through 4 major US airports and the only thing about the carrier was that I either had to have the baby in it and on me or I had to put it thru the machine.


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never been asked to take ds out of the Ergo, and we've flown a lot together. We did have to take his shoes off.


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

Outside the US I've been able to wear DS, but never within the US. And I have to take his shoes off.


----------



## linchi (Sep 21, 2009)

I've gone through with both wraps / ergo. Helps if LO is either sleeping or eating














. This wasn't in the US though.


----------



## stephienoodle (Jul 28, 2007)

When we flew in March (Richmond, VA to Orlando, FL), I had to take off my mei tai and put it in a bin to go through the scanner. DS also had to take his soft-soled shoes off.


----------



## new2texas (Apr 20, 2009)

I've flown to Canada from the US twice with my baby in the moby and had to take her out and take the moby off. What a pain in the butt. Plus they did a full pat down on my six week old baby. If that's not ridiculous I don't know what is. And depending on the flight crew you may or may not have to take the baby out of the wrap for take off and landing. On one flight they refused to even taxi out to the runway until I took her out of the wrap. She was sleeping. I wasn't annoyed at all!


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

I have flown a lot with DD in ergo. I have ALWAYS had to take her out. But, these were major airports, like JFK and Dulles. And, her shoes must come off.

Now, when I go through museum security, she can stay in.

ETA: I suppose after the first time I was told the 'rules' I just assumed I always had to take her out. But, they are never like, "Oh, lady just keep that poor sleeping baby in there." (Like at the museums.)

I wonder if it makes a difference as to what kind of carrier we are talking about and whether they are on the back or front.


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been able to wear my dd in most airports (Detriot, Midway, O'Hare, Phoenix), but a tiny airport in Northern Michigan made me take her off. I did have to remove her shoes.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It actually makes me annoyed to hear that some airports aren't asking to have babies taken out. I mean, I know none of us are terrorists, but the whole point of the new security rules are that there are horrible unscrupulous people in the world who don't care who they hurt. I had no problem taking my baby out and his shoes off because I knew it was being done to help keep everyone safe.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan's mommy* 
I just flew out of Indy and noticed they were a bit more laid back on security than a larger airport. I wore a dress and just had to take of my flip flops, but when I left to come home out of Portland I was patted down (wearing the same dress). I would guess most airports would make you take the baby out of the carrier.

Portland, OR by any chance? Cause that's my home town.









Maybe I haven't had to take her out of the carrier cause I've traveled alone with a carseat and carry on as well as baby and backpack. I got to security and went to an agent "hi, can someone help me through this?"

I did take her shoes off.


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

I've always worn mine through in a wrap (no shoes on the baby). I've had them feel the knot of the wrap, but that's it.


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

I automatically took DS out when we flew June, but I ran into a TSA agent mama who was also flying. She asked me if the agents asked me to take him out of the sling and said there was recently a big lawsuit in her town (somewhere in the midwest, i forget) and that at least temporarily, they weren't supposed to ask you to if you could walk through without the detector going off. Not sure about pat downs or whatever.

If it's something like the moby, I don't see a difference between that and me wearing baggy cargo pants and a loose sweatshirt in how they would treat me. Maybe a patdown? I don't really mind taking off something quick--which is why we took the sling.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *russsk* 
Outside the US I've been able to wear DS, but never within the US. And I have to take his shoes off.

I've had the same experience.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

One time I took him out b/c of past experience, I knew I had to. After I woke him up taking him out, the guard said, " you didn't have to take him out, you know."


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
It actually makes me annoyed to hear that some airports aren't asking to have babies taken out. I mean, I know none of us are terrorists, but the whole point of the new security rules are that there are horrible unscrupulous people in the world who don't care who they hurt. I had no problem taking my baby out and his shoes off because I knew it was being done to help keep everyone safe.

I agree with that, even though it is an inconvenience to get her out. They get babies out of strollers too and run the strollers through the x ray.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

I've usually been able to go through (either ring sling with plastiic rings or Moby) without taking her out, they always pat around her and make me take off her shoes, but that's it. Once I think I had to take her out. She flew at 3, 6, and 12 months. She's flown a few times since then, but usually not in a carrier. I've never heard of having to hand her to someone else, I've always been able to carry her through the metal detector with me.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

it depends soooo much.

i have done it without taking my kiddos out many times, and i have had to take them out a few times.

in the US its usually take them out but i fly out of IAH and houston is really strict on this stuff. San Francisco was not as strict. Chicago was strict.

Outside of the US I have never had to take them out and I have flown through major airports: Schipul, Oslo, Peking, etc.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

My experience is it depends on the airport or even the person working. It seems to also depend on the type of carrier you're using and how it catches the person's eye at the security station.

I have passed through without doing anything. I've been asked to remove the baby or toddler from the carrier. I've been asked to remove the carrier, but was allowed to leave the baby in it (with a Beco). I've been asked to lift the carrier away from my body at which point they wanded me and the baby (this was a sling).


----------



## Summersquash (Jul 23, 2009)

I've worn DD through security in an Ergo quite a bit on the east coast of the US (DC-National, DC-Dulles, White Plains, Boston, Providence).

I had one agent in White Plains that asked me to take her out and I was in the middle of complying with the request (I had kneeled down to take her off my back as I was not traveling with another adult) and the agent said I could try to go through without setting off the monitors. I think the agent didn't realize it would take me a minute or two to get DD out.

I always have to take off her shoes and we are patted down once we go through the detector.


----------



## doulawoman (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in Canada and just flew out of a very small airport and then back througha different but small airport. I had to take dd off both times, one time it was very early and she was sleeping! Then yes the ergo had to be oput through the x ray thing. I don't think the type of carrier would have mattered. They also really seemed to believe I was not declaring some kind of baby related liquid. I got asked several times if I was sure I ahd no formula, I said no she is breast fed and the young guy oggled me!


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

We flew with DD when she was 10 months and I had her on Ergo. We got through security no problem both at SFO and at Irvine (I think John Wayne airport, is it?). They did make another kid (older toddler maybe 3 yrs?) come off Ergo and walk through security by herself, though. I guess it all depends.


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

In most airports I have been able to wear DS and now DD through security. Occasionally I would have to take them out and pass the carrier through. Seems totally dependant on the mood of the agent.


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

I fly a lot and I've had to take the babies out every.single.time. They didn't make me take the carrier off and put it through the x-ray, just take the baby out.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

For me, I think only once I was able to leave baby in the sling - no metal. Otherwise, I had to take the carrier off and put it through the x-ray.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I think it depends. I always fly alone and have only been asked to remove either child twice. Once was in Chicago (try chasing two toddlers around security when they are both in bad moods, hungry and tired) and the other time was in Taiwan. I have had to take their shoes off.. every single time.


----------



## sugarpop (Feb 12, 2009)

6 weeks ago I went through Atlanta with the ergo and didn't pause when we approached the security, just walked through...and no prob!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

It definitely depends. I took ds through in a mei tai and wasn't asked to take him out gong one way, but then was asked to take him out going the other way.

If they asked everyone to remove their shoes/babies/ and searched everyone's luggage thoroughly etc. there would be much longer waits then there already are. I think the point is that most people aren't terrorists and it's all about measured risks. Most people with proper identification for themselves and their infants who have their own infants with them are probably less likely to intend to blow up the plane. These things are still left to the individual descretion of the security guard.


----------



## Dingletwitz (Nov 4, 2009)

If she's been sleeping in the ergo, they never make me take her out, just shoes (even her little robeez when she was itty bitty...which is a pain, dig?). One time I think I had to disassemble, and that was a pain, but usually we just walk on through. They do ask sometimes if the thing has metal, and I suppose that's a deal breaker, but I dunno.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

The one time I traveled with a babe in a carrier (a wrap - nothin' but cloth), she was 18 months. On the outgoing trip I had to take her out and take her shoes off and she walked thru the metal detector herself. On the way home she stayed in the wrap and kept her shoes on.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

I have not flown often but 6 times through security with a baby on me and I have had 3 times yes and 3 times no....

1X Montreal, 1X Vancouver and 1X Prince-Rupert (northern BC)...


----------



## bluebunny (Jul 14, 2006)

I flew last month and I did not have to remove baby from the wrap. When I flew with my middle child as a baby (three years ago), I did have to take her out of the sling.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I took mine through the airport, both in a wrap and in a ring sling, and never was I asked to take him out. I went through Denver and Roanoke airports with him.


----------

